# *'MAMIYA C330'TWIN REFLEX (2 1/4") SQUARE CAMERA*



## oldskooljezz (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi there.


----------



## terri (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello again, spammer.    Busy today, aren't you?


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 14, 2006)

OoOOoOo.... that reminds me of this good lookin' recipe for SPAM I saw.  Here it is for those interested:

CREAMY SPAM BROCCOLI CASSEROLE

 Recipe By     : 
 Serving Size  : 8    Preparation Time :0:00
 Categories    : Casseroles                       Main dish

   Amount  Measure       Ingredient -- Preparation Method
 --------  ------------  --------------------------------
                         Vegetable cooking spray
    1       pk           Elbow macaroni (7 oz)
    2       c            Frozen cut broccoli, thawed
                         -and drained
    1       cn           SPAM Luncheon Meat, cubed
                         -(12 oz)
      1/2   c            Chopped red bell pepper
    2       c            Skim milk
    2       tb           Cornstarch
      1/4   t            Pepper
    1       c            Shredded fat-free Cheddar
                         -cheese
      3/4   c            Soft bread crumbs
    2       t            Margarine, melted

   Heat oven to 350'F. Spray 2-casserole with vegetable cooking spray.
   Cook macaroni according to package directions; drain. In casserole,
   combine macaroni, broccoli, SPAM, and red pepper. In small saucepan,
   stir together milk, cornstarch, and pepper until cornstarch is
   dissolved. Bring to a boil, stirring constantly, until thickened.
   Reduce heat to low. Add cheese; stir until melted. Stir sauce into
   SPAM mixture. combine bread crumbs and margarine; sprinkle on top of
   casserole. Bake 40 minutes or until thoroughly heated.


----------

